# Radish Honey



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

*radish honey*

I put out a extra row of radishes just for the bees,they work the flowers heavy.I!ve never heard of straight radish honey,but of course their could be?At the time they are working radish flowers in my area their are so many other things blooming that it!s all mixed together.Never had radish blooms after frost, mine have always went to seed by then.Never know what the girls are up to?:scratch:


----------



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

brooksbeefarm,

Well, I'm glad to know that radish blossoms are an attractive flower. I was being a bit humorous about the radish honey part, since I didn't think it was a major source. Though I did wonder if it gave the honey a little zip. The bees should consume the radish honey over winter- so I'll never know

We put far too many in and the roots are about 3" across!! 

Tanya


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

We took hives into radishes this year.
2 hives / acre.
Radish honey crops vary depending on a few variables.
Variety, weather, soil moisture.
This year the bees plugged out the hives and pushed her down to the bottom board.
We were taken by surprise and just didn't get additional supers on in a timly manner.
Never the less, each hive filled 2 honey supers lickety-split and when we pulled the hives from the field it was like they weighed a ton.
Breaking the double deeps apart to begin fall treatments revieled a basket ball size brood nest in the very bottom, and solid honey thereafter.
One thing to remember about radish honey is that is chrysalizes faster than most.
If you let the supers set around in the honey house at all, you will end up with chrystalized honey in the comb. A real pain.
Also worth a mention:
In years past I have felt like radish was a good flow to draw comb in.
Some of the whitest, straightest, prettiest new comb you will ever lay your eyes on.


----------



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

Harry,

What a surprise!! I really didn't expect such an interesting response. Our garden isn't that big that I could put lots of radishes in but I think we'll probably get some volunteers from the seeds. The radishes we put in were shapes like carrots. 

Thanks for the indepth reply,:applause:
Tanya


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Wild Radish and Wild Mustard are good early spring blooms here in my location that really give the bees a boost and will promote comb building. I've never had the honey from it because in the early spring the bees are building up fast and use all they bring in.


----------

